# Codigos at Para nokia 1100 Necesito



## COSMICO (Sep 8, 2009)

Necesito codigos at para nokia 1100
Y algunos otros..
Alguie los tiene?
Gracias de antemano..


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Usa el buscador del foro, con palabras clave: Nokia1100; comandos AT. Saludos.


----------



## eenrique (Sep 10, 2009)

_Primero que todo el Nokia 1100 no usa comandos AT, utiliza el protocolo FBUS V 1.0. El cual es mucho más complicado que lo comandos AT. Por lo tanto la búsqueda es por Nokia 1100 protocol fbus._


----------



## COSMICO (Sep 11, 2009)

Pues la verdad ya encontre estos codigos.
www.forum.nokia.com
ahy dejo la direccion
sera probar.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 13, 2009)

eenrique dijo:


> _Primero que todo el Nokia 1100 no usa comandos AT, utiliza el protocolo FBUS V 1.0. El cual es mucho más complicado que lo comandos AT. Por lo tanto la búsqueda es por Nokia 1100 protocol fbus._



Mal el FBUS es una forma de conexión física, no un protocolo de comunicación... como lo son los comandos at.


----------



## enriqms (Oct 13, 2009)

HOLA EENRIQUE. HE VISTO QUE YA TIENES TIEMPO CON EL NOKIA 1100, YO LO HAGO CON EL NOKIA 1200 Y TENIA UNA DUDA EN CUANTO A EL BYTE 29 QUE ES SUPUESTAMENTE ES LA LONGITUD DEL NUMERO AL QUE VOY A ENVIAR UN SMS, HE LEIDO Y NO CONCUERDA EL TAMAÑO EN BYTES LE PONEN 0A O 0B COMO SI COGIERAN EL TAMAÑO EN NUMEROS DECIMALES Y NO LA LONGITUD DEL NUMERO EN BYTES, COMO ES EL CASO DE LA LONGITUD DEL NUMERO DEL CENTRO DE MENSAJERIA. 
A VER SI ME AYUDAS EN ESTO XQ TAMBIEN QUIERO ENVIAR SMS Y ES LO UNICO QUE NO ME QUEDA CLARO
Destination's Phone Number (12 Bytes)
Byte 29: Destination's number length. Is this correct?.


----------



## plba00 (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/142512750/6fd739c8/calculador_nokia.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/142511413/8241bcc1/CruxCalc.html
socio dime si con esto resuelves postea resultados


----------



## Janio (May 31, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Mal el FBUS es una forma de conexión física, no un protocolo de comunicación... como lo son los comandos at.



Fernando, solicito tu ayuda, tengo una interfaz rs232 conectada al db9, y el otro extremo lo quiero conectar a un nokia 1100, dime como hago q ejecutar instrucciones, son comandos AT o se utiliza el fbus, estoy confundido, favor su ayuda


----------



## fernandoae (May 31, 2010)

http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/889199/cable-data-serial-nokia-1100.html
http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=6590.240
No lo he utilizado, los links de arriba posiblemente aclaren tus dudas, saludos.


----------



## cowboy89 (Nov 9, 2011)

Disculpen quisiera saber i puedo trabajar  con comandos at en mi nokia 1100?


----------



## electunica (Nov 9, 2011)

No no se puede trabajar en el Nokia 1100 con comando AT.
Que yo sepa.
Visita la pagina de Carlosvolt alli lo explica mejor.

Salud@s.


----------

